# All dialects/MSA: لقي - لقيت (found)



## kifaru

Is this fus7a? What countries is it used?


----------



## elroy

It is fus7a, and it is the standard verb used in Palestinian Arabic for "found."  In MSA, وجدت is more common.


----------



## Mahaodeh

However, in MSA it could mean found but not in the sense that it was lost then found rather in the following context:

لقيته سعيدا = I found him happy = meaning "when I saw/met him, he was happy".


----------



## Haroon

found may get various translations,  can you tell us found &quot; what&quot; ?


----------



## huhmzah

Can لقى be used to mean "encounter" as well?


----------



## suma

Not to be confused with  ألفى     which also means to find, which is what I thought you were asking. Sometimes the nuqaT are hard to discern on the computer screen.


----------



## WadiH

huhmzah said:


> Can لقى be used to mean "encounter" as well?


 
Yes. It's used in that sense in the Quran actually, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## kifaru

Is this verb used in the present tense? How is it conjugated?


----------



## cherine

I don't know how often it's used in the present tense, but I guess it's a matter of context and writer/speaker's needs.
The conjugation goes like this:

أنا ألقى
أنتَ تلقى
أنتِ تلقين
أنتما تلقيان
أنتم تلقون
أنتن تلقين
نحن نلقى
هو يلقى
هي تلقى
هما يلقيان
هم يلقَوْن (ستجد هذا الفعل في القرآن) 

هن يلقين​


----------



## londonmasri

is it possible to do this verb table in masri arabi?>

Present
An ba-laa2y
inta - bitlaa2y
inti ??

Past tense
ana la2eet
inta ??
huwa la2eet
hiya la2eeti

intu le2eetu (??)
humma le2eetu (???)


----------



## clevermizo

Because this verb ends in a vowel, I assume that Egyptian conjugation has both _betlaa2i_ for masculine and feminine forms of the second person.

In the past I presume we have _inta la2eet, inti la2eeti_. The conjugation for _homma_ (is that right anyway?) is probably _la2u_ or _laa2u_.


----------



## Josh_

There are two verbs here which have many of the the same past tense forms (due to stress patterns in the dialect)  -- لقى la2a (form I) and لاقى laa2a (form III).

Form I:

person---present--past
ana      -----al2a      -----la2eet
inta-----      til2a      -----la2eet
inti------ til2i -----la2eeti
huwwa-- yil2a---- la2a
hiyya ----til2a----- la2it
iHna ----nil2a -----la2eena
intu ------til2u----- la2eetu
humma ---yil2u ----la2u

Form III:
ana -----alaa2i -----la2eet
inta -----tilaa2i----- la2eet
inti ------tilaa2i -----la2eeti
huwwa --yilaa2i ----laa2a
hiyya ----tilaa2i ----laa2it
iHna ----nilaa2i ----la2eena
intu -----tilaa2u -----la2eetu
humma --yilaa2u ----laa2u

I think they basically have similar meanings and are interchangeable, but I believe there are subtle differences.  For the more nuanced answer you can wait for a native speaker, but as a basic guideline perhaps we could think of form I as meaning _to find_ as in _come upon/across_ -- la2eet ish-shanta, la2eet shughl  _I found the bag, I found work_; and form III as meaning _to find_ as in _to discover_ -- ruHt maktab il-mudiir wa-la2eetu rawwaH -- _I went to the manger's office and found (discovered) that he had gone home_.  This is also used with the meaning of _to find_ as in _to meet_ -- ba3d ish-shugl ala2iiha feen -- _after work where can I find (meet) her._


----------



## londonmasri

thankyou very much clever mizo and josh. Some very knowledgable people around here, I am very grateful for your help.

Interesting point about the verb ending in a vowel, i guess thats what threw me.

So basically it would appear that the uses are almost identical to the word 'found' ein english as you pointed out Josh.

Merci


----------



## Ali Smith

I know that in the dialects people don't use وجد يجد for "to find", preferring لقي يلقى instead. Does this carry over into MSA? I mean, when Arabs speak MSA do they accidentally use لقي يلقى to mean "to find" even though it is supposed to mean "to meet"?


----------



## elroy

No.


----------



## wriight

What dialects use يلقى for the mudari3 of "to find"?


----------



## cherine

It's used in EA. There are some songs with it, like the one by شادية that says دَوّر عليه تِلْقاه look for it and you'll find it.
But I think يلاقي is more common.


----------



## fenakhay

wriight said:


> What dialects use يلقى for the mudari3 of "to find"?



In most Maghrebi dialects. The conjugation below is in most Moroccan dialects:

Past :
lqīt (1st person singular)​lqīti (2nd person singular)​lqa (3rd masc person singular)​lqāt (3rd fem person singular)​lqīna (1st person plural)​lqītu (2nd person plural)​lqāw (3rd person plural)​
Non-past:
nalqa (1st person singular)​talqa (2nd masc person singular)​talqāy (2nd fem person singular)​yilqa (3rd masc person singular)​talqa (3rd fem person singular)​nalqāw (1st person plural)​talqāw (2nd person plural)​yilqāw (3rd person plural)​
Imperative
lqa (2nd masc person singular)​lqāy (2nd fem person singular)​lqāw (2nd person plural)​​لاقى means “to connect, to join”

Past :
lāqīt (1st person singular)​lāqīti (2nd person singular)​lāqa (3rd masc person singular)​lāqāt (3rd fem person singular)​lāqīna (1st person plural)​lāqītu (2nd person plural)​lāqāw (3rd person plural)​
Non-past:
nlāqi (1st person singular)​tlāqi (2nd person singular)​ylāqi (3rd masc person singular)​tlāqi (3rd fem person singular)​nlāqīw (1st person plural)​tlāqīw (2nd person plural)​ylāqīw (3rd person plural)​
Imperative
lāqi (2nd person singular)​lāqīw (2nd person plural)​


----------



## WadiH

wriight said:


> What dialects use يلقى for the mudari3 of "to find"?



Bedouin-type dialects in the Peninsula.


----------



## Hemza

Ali Smith said:


> I know that in the dialects people don't use وجد يجد for "to find", preferring لقي يلقى instead.


In Morocco we use وجد (present: يوجد) but a bit differently from لقى. I think it means "to find the location of something" to my knowledge (at least that's how I learnt it from my relatives) but there may have other meanings I don't have in mind right now. @fenakhay what do you think?



Wadi Hanifa said:


> Bedouin-type dialects in the Peninsula.


Given the numerous and various arabic speaking people I've met until now, this is something I noticed: in the Maghreb, for "to find", only "لقى/يلقى" (the ق is either "q" or "g") is used and never "لاقى/يلاقي" (which means something else as pointed out by @fenakhay ) while all the acquaintances I had from Egypt, Lebanon, Palestine, Syria, Hejaz, all use the latter, while Iraqi, bedouin dialects of the mentioned areas and non Urban Hejazi dialects of Arabia seem to prefer "لقى".


----------



## fenakhay

Hemza said:


> In Morocco we use وجد (present: يوجد) but a bit differently from لقى. I think it means "to find the location of something" to my knowledge (at least that's how I learnt it from my relatives) but there may have other meanings I don't have in mind right now. @fenakhay what do you think?


It can also mean “to be ready”. And the form 2 can mean “to prepare”.

wjad la-ghda = Lunch is ready.
wajjadt el-mākla = I prepared food.


----------

